# Wiring diagram for 1 humbucker + 1 volume pot + 1 killswitch



## alvaro (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello there,

i have bought a SD Blackout 7 string bridge phase II pickup, and a two-way minitoggle.

I am putting them on my guitar, the minitoggle as a killswitch, but have many doubts about how installing them, i have no much idea about electronics.

Please could anyone draw me a basic wiring diagram for this setting? I have searched on the web for this kind of setup (1 humbucker + 1 volume pot + 1 killswitch) with no results.

I know the killswitch must be the last thing before the jack, but have many doubts about where to put ground cables such things.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## alvaro (Feb 24, 2008)

What do you think about this? Will this setting effectively save the battery power when the killswitch is in OFF position (with no need to remove the guitar cable from the jack)?


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 24, 2008)

no, that wont cut battery. its almost right though. the one thing youll need to change is a 3pdt, basically a 3rd set of connections on the switch, and run the battery line through there


----------



## alvaro (Feb 25, 2008)

This way then? 







Or there is a better way which causes less noise?


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 25, 2008)

not quite. kinda though
combine the too. youll want a 3rd set of connections, sot he switch will have 9 lugs instead of 6. then wire up 6 like the first diagram, and connect the battery to the bottom (or top, depending on the switch) lug, and the red wire to the middle, and leave the top left empty


----------

